# Question on landing in canada...



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

We are planning on landing in Canada this weekend by driving though the buffalo port.

Question, do I HAVE to 'land' my cars when we do? Can we 'bring them later' even though we'll be driving them when we land?

I don't have the titles yet...

Thanks!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ealbers said:


> We are planning on landing in Canada this weekend by driving though the buffalo port.
> 
> Question, do I HAVE to 'land' my cars when we do? Can we 'bring them later' even though we'll be driving them when we land?
> 
> ...


are you driving from the states into canada?
when you mean titles? do you mean documents for the car?
are you planning in staying in canada??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ealbers said:


> We are planning on landing in Canada this weekend by driving though the buffalo port.
> 
> Question, do I HAVE to 'land' my cars when we do? Can we 'bring them later' even though we'll be driving them when we land?
> 
> ...


If you cannot yet prove ownership then I would put your cars on The List of Goods to Follow.


----------



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

jen45 said:


> are you driving from the states into canada?
> when you mean titles? do you mean documents for the car?
> are you planning in staying in canada??


We live in Maryland, are driving to Canada to land. We have a huge list of goods to follow, and are bringing a few items for our house in Ontario.

We have 'lean release' documents as we paid off the cars, but have not yet received the actual titles.

We want to eventually bring the cars in with us, but as we don't yet have the titles, were wondering if there would be issues if we land, but don't want to import the cars yet

Thanks!


----------

